# Played my 1st open jam last night



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Only the 2nd time I've played in publc and I had a blast! Met some very cool, talented (& a couple very drunk) people. Compliments on my playing (& hair lol) I'll definitely be attending more jams like this. So much better playing with others than , um.......playing with myself, so to speak lol

I've also picked up another buskers ID from the Calgary Downtown Association (it's free!) Last summer we got a lot of rain , so hoping this summer is better and I can try my hand at park/street corner performances. I'm also hoping to hook up with someone who can sing since my vocals are...shall we say.....terrible


----------



## p_wats (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice! I took me a long, LOOOONNNGG time to get out and playing in public. It's definitely a rush. Open mics still have a special place in my heart...


----------

